# Comment activer le partage de connexion?



## stéphane33 (7 Mars 2011)

Salut, mon opérateur vient de faire une MAJ de mon iPhone avec la commande partage de connexion 3G.

Depuis l'imac je me connecte en bluetooth sans problème par contre avec l'iPad je n'arrive pas à connecter les deux appareils en Bluetooth...
Faut il attendre la prochaine MAJ iOS 4.3 pour que la connexion s'éblisse entre l'iPad et l'iPhone 4?

merci


----------



## ced68 (7 Mars 2011)

stéphane33 a dit:


> Faut il attendre la prochaine MAJ iOS 4.3 pour que la connexion s'éblisse entre l'iPad et l'iPhone 4?


Oui


----------

